# New spark plugs? Misfire?



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Just changed my plugs today to NGK TR55IX's. While I was removing the wires, one of them broke because of being all heat rotted. I was able to salvage it but it is shorter and doesnt slide all the way on the coil. I'm not sure if that cylinder is misfiring or not. How can I tell? Is a misfire really noticeable?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You might not have good contact with the plug now. After reading your other tread the computer will tell you if you have a misfire by throwing a check engine light. Sometimes when you accelerate from a stop you can feel a slight hesitation and/or a rough idol.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

WanaGTO said:


> Just changed my plugs today to NGK TR55IX's. While I was removing the wires, one of them broke because of being all heat rotted. I was able to salvage it but it is shorter and doesnt slide all the way on the coil. I'm not sure if that cylinder is misfiring or not. How can I tell? Is a misfire really noticeable?


Why don't you just change all of the plug wires? If one was damaged due to heat others may be damaged too. Also you already know that the one you tried to repair doesn't slide all the way one the coil so you know that's not a good thing. Get yourself a set of MSD wires and call it a day.


----------

